# Star Volleyball Player



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

[Author's note: First story ever, just got the urge to do it one day. Probably a little out there and hopefully this is the right forum for it. Not a writer or English buff by any means and I only proofread once so apologize in advance for grammatical issues. ]


*Star volleyball player*
by supadupa​
*Prelude*

Ali Spinelli was an 18 year old brunette that went to school on the east coast of Florida near Miami. She was an all-state volleyball player and was relatively successful in high school with her academics. It helped they won the state championship her senior year so teachers were lenient with her grades. 

One thing about Ali was that although she worked hard at school and volleyball she also liked to play hard outside of school and sports. She partied mostly with the guys basketball team and others from her volleyball team. At this point in her life right after winning the title she was a thin 125 lbs with a nice 34C cup but had a curvy ass from all of the years of volleyball. She was tone but not overly muscular for her 5'8 frame. Being so thin made her a bit of a lightweight when it came to drinking but that was a good because she needed to stay in shape for volleyball.... the fewer amounts of beers the better.

Ali lived in a normal urban neighborhood with her parents and younger sister. As volleyball ended late fall/early winter Ali had been doing a good bit of partying during the second half of her senior year. In addition to loving to party she also had a helluva an appetite due to volleyball and liking to work out all the time. But due to the partying, eating and lack of working out (from being hung-over) Ali put on 5-10 pounds at the end of her senior year. At the time she wasn't worried as she knew when she would attend college to play volleyball they would whip her into shape within the first week.

Prior to going to college Ali and her 3 girl friends went to Miami beach for the day. All the girls were in pretty good shape but no one had the curves Ali did.

Her friend Sara said to her, 'Damn Ali I wish my boobs and ass were that big.’

Her other friends agreed with that sentiment as well. Somehow she managed to have great curves with still being pretty thin. Ali thought deep down as well that she liked them and so did her past boyfriend but she knew she'd lose a bit of them when volleyball season came around. The thought made her sad as boys drooled over her curves but it is what it is.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*Freshman Year/Fall Semester &#8211; Ball gets 'rolling'*

The day finally came to leave for college early to start volleyball camp. Ali arrived at 134 when she was weighed in but the coach didn't seem too upset. The coach also tested all the girls vertical leaps the first week as well and Ali had the second best vertical of the team at 27 inches. Ali had earned the nickname big momma early in camp due to the size of her big but athletic ass. It was all in good fun and she was glad she was fitting in with the other girls. 

After the first two weeks Ali was surprised not to have lost any weight but she did have a good meal plan where she was eating 3 times a day so again she was unfazed. Not to mention she was getting all kinds of attention from the guys on campus. At this point she hadn't started to take any of the guys too serious as she wanted to focus on volleyball. Ali made the most of that decision as she had already thrust herself into the starting lineup. She was killing it for the team and definitely a top 3 player on the team. This made her well-liked by her teammates and even gave her some small name recognition around campus.

Her new best friend and roommate Elaine was definitely one of those teammates that got along with Ali from the get go. All of the volleyball team stayed in one big sorority house so it was easy to make friends and always have something to do. Elaine, Ali and two more of their teammates, Rebecca and Tina went to the gym every day and ran two miles and lifted weights. They also had practice once a day in the morning but that was it. There was class during the day and then gym after class. Most of their meals they had were across the street from the Sorority house at the campus buffet. Ali ate there 3 times a day and loved the food. She didn't love the fact she couldn't get under 135 but figured she may never see her 'peak' high school weight of 125 again. Also it didn't seem to affect her volleyball play so she didn't overly concern herself with it. Even a bit relieved to be able to keep her curves.

As the semester wore on she continued with the same lifestyle and was highly popular. Her coach loved her and her volleyball teammates were like her sisters now. She finished as one of the stars of the team in a very successful year for the team. When volleyball came to an end however Ali's lifestyle began to change. She allowed herself to party and even meet some guys when she was out. She still was doing the gym most days during the week when she wasn't hung-over and definitely taking advantage of the meal plan. She was beginning to add a 4th meal, a late night snack when she was hammered late at night. By the end of semester Ali was up to 145 but again was unfazed as she needed to unwind after volleyball season. She figured when practice ramps up again next summer I can take the weight off easily enough. One slight problem however for Ali was the hung-over days became more and more and the workouts were still happening but only a mile a day or just weights some days. Her friends that went to the gym with her were noticing her drop in performance at the gym but knew how talented Ali was so didn't want to bug her about it.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*Freshman Year/Spring semester &#8211; Let the good times &#8216;roll’*

One day though Ali's weight gain even took Elaine aback at the gym. Ali had a tight fitting white t-shirt on and was trying to run her two miles. To no one’s surprise Ali pulled up after 1 mile to go lift weights. That wasn't what shocked Elaine, it was the girl she saw get off the treadmill. The shirt was completely soaked through and you could see the start of a roll through Ali's shirt. When she hopped off the treadmill her breasts, tummy and thighs all shook violently. Elaine was shocked by the amount of weight she had gained, it had to be closing in on 25-30 pounds. For some odd reason the shape of Ali's body really seemed to turn Elaine on. Elaine was a lesbian and everyone knew it but it wasn't a big deal to her teammates. But the sight of Ali was making Elaine so wet she actually stopped running too and went to lift weights with Ali. The entire time Elaine stared at the extra pounds on Ali and it was glorious. Her tits were popping out of the T-shirt they were so big and her ass ate up the tiny gym shorts she had on. 

Elaine finally couldn't take the wetness in her panties anymore and screamed to Ali, 'Hey big momma, want to head back and grab a bite to eat? I'm starving.' 

Ali agreed to do this within seconds as she was getting tired from the workout. What Elaine didn't realize was just how wet her panties were going to get. When Ali sat down to eat her belly turned into two folded rolls spilling out into her crouch area. Her tits were close to resting on the first roll and Elaine could sense they were starting to sag a bit. She also was surprised to see Ali's hips took up most of the chair. Even with the extra amount of weight though Ali was still a beautiful brunette that just happened to have an abundance of curves. 

The most surprising thing about that day though was probably Ali's appetite. She did start with a salad but drenched it in Caesar dressing. She then followed that up by two burgers and two pieces of pizza. Once she polished those down with 3 cokes she went up and got a huge bowl of ice cream. At this point in time Elaine finally decided to broach the subject of her weight. It was mid-March and Ali was going to have to be in camp in a couple of months. 

Elaine got the courage to muster up, 'So you are trying to live up to that nickname of yours I see big momma, no offense but coach isn't going to be happy about those couple extra pounds.' 

Ali took it as playful but this was the first time someone brought up her weight to her so she was a tad surprised. Apologetic Ali said 'Yea I know I've been trying to hone it in a bit lately but I just needed a break after all the stress last season. I also figured I'd be able to drop the weight during camp again'. 

'Yea I agree I figured that's what your plan was but if you don't mind me asking because you know coach will weigh us, how bad is the damage?' 

Ali blushed and reluctantly said 'Actually wasn't that bad but this last month has been the worst, I tipped the scales this morning at 168.' 

'Oh you don't look like you gained that much weight, you still look great!' 

After saying it Elaine regretted it but Ali didn't take it the wrong way and replied 'Thanks I still feel pretty good and I'm still getting hit on by all these guys so I just haven't made it a priority to lose the weight. My tits are huge after all so they are fun to play with.' 

At this point in time Elaine knew it was time to go as she wasn't sure if her panties would soak through her gym shorts. As soon as Elaine got back to the Sorority house she took a bath and started trying to climax to the thought of Ali. She just kept thinking of having Ali mounting her and bouncing up and down with those huge tits flopping around and the cute belly of hers jiggling around. Not to mention she even got very kinky and thought about strapping one on and pounding Ali from the back, the site of the ass clapping was to die for.....just as Elaine began to release there was a knocking on the door, it was Ali. 

'Hey are you almost done in there, I need to shower and get ready, I'm going to a party with my friend Derek I met the other day.' 

Elaine embarrassed apologized and got out of the shower immediately. She wasn't happy about one of the best climaxes of her life being interrupted but with the way Ali looked lately she knew there'd be more to come. Elaine saw Ali walk in wearing a towel but nothing too revealing....damn to another day she thought.

Later that night Ali met up with Derek and went out to party. Since high school she had built up quite a tolerance for beer due to drinking more frequently and the added pounds. Derek was into it, not only was she a party animal and could hold her own on the beer pong table; she had milk wagons for tits and a nice juicy booty. He was erect half the night when she kept flashing the other team her bra to distract them during the game. She had a bit of weight to her but the curves outweighed the beer belly she had. By the end of the night they both had finished the 30 rack they brought to the party with her drinking close to 12 beers. Ali was really into Derek as well but before she could take him back to the room she was getting the munchies and wanted a late night snack.

'Derek do you mind if we stop at the buffet real quick, I want a bite to eat before bed.’

&#8216;Yea I'm hungry too, I could go for a burger.’

Next thing Derek knows they've been sitting there for an hour and Ali is working on her 4th plate. Derek didn't mind but was shocked as this was their first date after all. He quickly had an idea why she had that little paunch for a belly that appeared to be growing by the minute. Derek wasn't turned off by it but he didn't love her bloated belly either. The thought of her tits and ass overcame any worry for his erection. Finally after 2 hours Ali was ready to go home, she invited Derek in. Ali wasn't a one night stand type of girl but wasn't prude either. She had noticed his erection throughout the night and knew he was into her so figured let's have some 2nd/3rd base stuff tonight. When they got back they shared a sensual make out and Derek played with her tits and did finger her for a while. He was surprised by how soft she was everywhere for a volleyball player but figured it was due to the big meal. After Derek had managed to get her to climax she then went to town on him with the blowjob of his life. As she was giving the blowjob her milky tits rested on his thighs and he grabbed and twisted them when he could. Finally after sucking him dry their sexual escapades for the night were complete. 

Ali was in an orgasm and food coma so she passed out right away. Derek wasn't sure of the proper etiquette but figured he should stay the night. After she fell asleep he went to spoon her and was quite surprised by the outcome. When he went to put his arm around her he was shocked by just how far her belly was jutting out. Again this wasn't a huge turnoff for him but he was surprised. 

In the coming weeks there was more of the same and Ali started frequenting the gym less and less as she was spending time with Derek. Elaine didn't mind as much as she could see how Ali's body was blossoming all over. It had started trickling down into the thighs and even arms and calves. Her face was still pretty but had softened just the slightest. 

After another night of gorging and drinking Ali finally decided it was time to take their relationship to the next level. The night started with a buffet trip with Elaine and Derek. After plate 3 Ali proclaimed that she didn't want to get to bloated for the rest of the night. On their way to the party Elaine noticed some boob sweat and ass sweat from Ali and she was breathing a little heavy. She was a bit surprised at this but not nearly as surprised as later in the night when Ali was playing beer pong. Ali went to her patented flash move and was oblivious to what was under those big tits. She had completely muffined over her jeans and it was a true double roll with love handles on the side. After winning one of the games during a flash Ali jumped in celebration and her belly bounced up and down over the waistband. The button pulled to the side and almost exploded but the jeans would live to see another buffet trip or two. Elaine couldn't wait to get home for her usual bath routine as unfortunately for her Ali was riding someone else tonight.

Late in the night after 14 beers Ali had begun to blow Derek once they got back to the sorority. As she went down to blow him he felt her stomach dragging on his shins which he'd never felt before. For some reason he didn't care as those big milky tits were in his lap and that round ass raised up high. Ali got his cock wet and hard and ready to be inserted. Ali proceeded to mount Derek and he was in for the shock of a lifetime. Once mounted he could see just how much she had packed on, it was a strange feeling for him, on one hand her belly was bouncing all over the place with every thrust but then there was her big ass that was melting in his hands. Not to mention those big saggy udders that definitely had to be in the D's. To Derek's surprise even with her extra weight it was the best sex of his life. She was squeezing hard with those big thighs and riding him so hard. He lasted all of two minutes and then pulled out and shot on her big milky tits. Ali not having got off herself was still content as she loved pleasing Derek and loved how sexy he found her.

They continued having sex and partying through the rest of the second semester. But alas freshman year was coming to an end and it was time to go home. Ali and Elaine were obviously going to keep in touch but wouldn't see each other until camp. Elaine was a bit upset about not having something to masturbate to but she knew the summer would go quick. Ali and Derek decided to long distance date for the summer. Both really liked each other but knew they were still just freshman and couldn't afford to stay at school for the summer.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*End of semester/Start of summer - The beginning of the end*

Ali's dad came to pick her up and was surprised when he saw his daughter. She was wearing spandex so it was a bit hard to tell how much weight she packed on but he knew it was more than 30. He was a bigger man himself so he wouldn't say anything but was afraid of what her mom and sister would say. 

When they got home from their drive from Georgia both the mom and sister were surprised but didn't want to say anything as they didn't want to hurt her feelings. Neither thought she looked bad but were worried a bit about the volleyball scholarship and what others would think. The mom let it go until the next morning when Ali walked down in the morning for breakfast. She had tiny gym shorts on and a wife beater that wasn't hiding too much. Ali's mom watched her jiggle her way down the steps with her whole body shaking with each step. Before her mom could say anything Ali asked what was for breakfast. 

'I made you chocolate chip pancakes for your first day back.' 

Ali was so excited as she was worried about finding the same levels of food as on campus. 

Her mom however then said 'You know honey that I love you but it appears you really did pack on the freshman 30, you still look great but what is your coach going to think about this?' 

Ali got really embarrassed and she finally realized what she had done to herself. With all the partying and sex she really hadn't stopped to think about her weight in some time. 

Finally after an awkward silence she replied 'I know mom I packed on a bit of weight but I knew I could take it all off in camp again. Coach will be upset but we have a good repoire from last year, I'll get back in the 140's after camp.' 

Her mom stopped and remembered she was 125 at the peak in HS so that meant she probably gained over 40 pounds in that time period....at least. 

'Ali why don't you weigh yourself so you set a goal to get down to before camp.'

Ali hesitated but thought that was a good idea....until she tipped the scales at 192. Holy shit she thought in her head, I knew I packed it on but nearly 60 fucking pounds. Ali felt a panic rush over her and decided she needed to start today. Ali put on her workout clothes and went for a run with her younger sister Liz. Liz was about 140 but in shape from sports in high school. After about a half mile into it Ali's shirt was completely soaked and stuck to her body. She was huffing so bad they took 3 breaks before they made it a half mile. Every onlooker saw a huge wobble fest of stomach, tits and ass. 

'Sissy you know I don't mean this in a spiteful way but you got chubby.' 

Ali again was embarrassed but she knew it was the truth.

'I know lizzy I just have a hard time controlling myself at my college, by September tho I'll be back down to my playing weight.’

Liz thought to herself no shit you can't control yourself you'd be one of the top 10 fattest chicks in our high school right now. She also thought I'm not so sure it's going to be that easy to take the weight off but she kept that to herself. 

Over the next couple of weeks Ali was running with Liz less and less but had managed to curb her eating a bit so her weight had plateaued which was a relief for everyone. Ali's embarrassing summer wasn't over yet though. After a couple of weeks finally all of the girls were back and ready for the beach, some of them had done the 10 or even 15 pound gain but nothing like Ali. When she finally revealed that two piece bathing suit there were a lot of mouths hanging wide open. Her stomach was like a mini keg and her breasts were massive...and sagging. The bathing suit from last year couldn't contain her ass or tits and everyone was on notice. The bottom of her tits spilled out the bottom of her top and there appeared to be a billowing of tit near her armpit. Her cottage cheese ass jiggled at every step. No one said anything until Ali asked her friend Dani to put on lotion on her back. When Dani was putting on the lotion she moved her top to get that spot as well and Dani saw the huge red indent from the top hugging Ali so tight. 

'Ali after we said about your tits and ass last year I wasn't certain if they could get bigger but your tits are huge, what size are they now?' 

'I've been wearing my 34c bras still but they are getting a little tighter. I know you all noticed but I gained the freshman 25, I really need volleyball so I can get back to 140.' 

Ali knew she was lying through her own teeth but couldn't stomach telling her friends how much weight she truly gained. She was just glad she had gotten it under control. Her friends did roll their eyes at Ali's comments but it was hard to deny she still looked good in that bikini. Guys were still staring at her all day, although the friends weren't sure if that was a good thing or a surprising thing just how far the star volleyball player went freshman year. Luckily for Ali all the girls complained about their slight weight gain so Ali felt better about herself.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*End of summer/Start of sophomore year - The gain continues*

As summer was winding down Ali was starting to get excited to lose the weight at camp. She called Elaine and made plans for her Rebecca and Tina to go clothes shopping for the new volleyball gear on the market. When Ali arrived at camp everyone hugged each other and got in the car to go shopping. Elaine was a bit shocked at just how much the car sank when Ali got in but knew of Ali's plan to lose the weight. 

Ali had not been clothes shopping since last summer as she had managed to squeeze into her clothes all year. By years end she was wearing Derek's bagging clothes so no issues at all. Ali was in for a rude awakening....those size 8's she wore last year mainly due to her bubble butt had absolutely no chance of going up. Luckily no other girls were around when she grabbed the size 12s but much to her dismay those also stood no chance. Unfortunately for her self-pride Elaine saw her grab those size 16's. Elaine couldn't help herself and loved bringing up Ali's weight for what it did to her own arousal. 

'Hey Ali, I see those are 16's, did you have trouble maintaining the weight at 168?' 

Being best friends Ali didn't take it personally and knew Elaine was just concerned about camp.

'Well during the summer I did but the last couple of weeks of the semester did me in. I weigh somewhere in the 170's now but I can't wait for camp.’

Elaine laughed to herself and thought 170 my ass but didn't reply to Ali as she knew the weigh in was coming at camp.

When Ali arrived at camp there were definitely some snickers from the incoming freshman. Ali was a sight to see in those short volleyball spandex shorts. The cellulite was forming up and down her legs and her ass was nearly double the next closest players. Where to even begin with her stomach and chest, it was a jiggle fest every time she moved, the band on the shorts gave her a significant double roll. When coach saw her she could tell the disappointment on his face. She lived with it and was determined to get back in shape and back to star status.

The problem was she didn't realize how far she had fallen, weigh ins were ugly. Apparently she hadn't curbed the weight gain at home, 203 pounds!!!! Her vertical leap was down to 15 inches, luckily for her still middle of the pack on the team. But what Ali hadn't anticipated was coach making the girls run this year. The first test was a 40 meter dash. Ali clocked in at a 7.3, slower by more than second then the next slowest. Ali was so irate she ran a second one, however 10 meters in a freshman started doing it backwards and still bested Ali. The worst of all was the mile run. Ali managed to finish in 20 minutes but her shirt soaked through and revealed all of her fat rolls. She tried sucking it in but she was just too plump. 

One thing she did still have going for her was her immense talent, even with the weight she was a top 6 player albeit nowhere close to her level last year. 
After the first practice one of her teammates finally had to comment.
'Hey big momma, good work today, we'll whip that big booty of yours back into shape.’
Ali was embarrassed but it was jovial enough. She was glad they could joke about it. After practice though coach called her in for a talk and she knew why. 
'Ali you are still one of our best players and you know I love coaching you but your weight is affecting your play. By the end of the practice I'm not sure you were getting more than 10 inches off the ground for your spikes and I could see you not getting to some balls because you were too slow. I'm sorry to have to say this but you need to go on a diet.’
Ali knew it, everyone knew it.
'I know coach, I'm already on one and plan on dropping a ton of weight in camp'. Coach wasn’t thrilled but he trusted Ali at her word to get back into shape.’

After a couple of weeks camp was over and Ali had gotten down to 198. No one was thrilled about only 5 pounds but it was a start. Unfortunately for Ali that's all that it was. Once Derek got back Ali was doing the gym once a week and fell into her same patterns from freshman year. Her volleyball game dipped but again she was still top 6. Everything was actually going pretty well until the end of the season when they played their rivals. First off the team uniforms only went up to a size 14 and xl top so she spilled out of her uniform. Often times when she would go up for a spike her stomach would fall out of her shirt and jiggle everywhere. That wasn't even the worst part though. The rival team noticed she was slowing down towards the end of the game and started hitting everything at her. They started laughing and she actually overheard them say, 
'Just hit it at 'blimpnelli' she's too worried about her next meal.' 
That obviously hurt Ali's feeling terribly but she couldn't show her emotions. They ended up losing the game and the only thing a depressed Ali could think of was the next meal and fucking Derek. 

After devouring an entire pizza by herself while sitting with Elaine she actually ordered a second....then a third. She was so depressed and eating made her happy, little did she know how happy it made Elaine's crouch. When Ali stood finally to go get some ice cream Elaine actually climaxed right then and there.

Elaine marveled at the site of her. Ali had finally done it, her stomach was no long connected to her body and it actually had a crease hanging from her shorts. Her breasts sagged and barely rested on the top crease of her stomach now. Her love handles spilled out well over her hips. There was nothing that didn't jiggle when she moved, she was officially fat. Her knee caps were enclosed by some fat now, thighs rubbing against each other and above her pussy was a small starter roll under her shorts, SHE ACTUALLY HAD A FUPA! Finally when Elaine was done marveling at her she looked up at Ali and saw the gobbler of a chin hanging down for a second chin. Elaine climaxed a second time......


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*Sophomore year/Spring semester - Can Ali stop the gain?*

After the hardship of volleyball season Ali ate, ate a lot. She and Elaine would go to the buffet and then she'd double up with Derek sometimes too. At this point she knew she was going down a slippery slope but the orgasms with Derek were great and eating made her happy. Plus she had these great tits everyone wanted. Although she figured she was 215 now she didn't think that was too bad.

The problem with that though was that she was lying to herself. Although she didn't have the courage to step on the scale, she was truly becoming a blimp lately. Her size 16 clothes were holding on for dear life and she now took the bus everywhere on campus because she'd be soaked in sweat if she walked. The situation finally came to a head with Derek one night.

As she mounted Derek's cock he couldn't believe what he was staring at. Ali's tits were only an inch or two from her navel which was sitting in his lap. Her ass folded out a half foot on each side of her legs and her chin even jiggled as he thrusted. As he thrusted you could just hear 'plop, plop, plop' as her stomach jiggled in waves against his lap. He had no idea why but he was still climaxing in less than 5 minutes on this blimp but he was getting embarrassed of being seen out with her. After cumming all over her belly he finally had to say something. It was not what Ali was expecting.

'Ali I really care for you but I just can't do this anymore. You've ate your way into a plumper, you outweigh me by over 50 pounds, your fat is spilling out everywhere, I just can't do it anymore.’

Ali thought she'd take his words worse but she'd knew this could be coming one day so she said 'I'm 215 pounds how could I outweigh you by 50 pounds??' 

Derek let out a brief chuckle '215 pounds?? That was towards the beginning of your semester! You can't even make it across the street without breaking a sweat and your stomach grows daily.’

'You are an asshole Derek, we are through, get out!'

Just like that their relationship had ended and Ali was depressed again. It was time to eat, let me call Elaine. Elaine was at the gym maintaining her 130 pound self when she got the call. She was immediately hot and heavy and hurried to meet Ali at the buffet.

By the time Elaine got there it was carnage. 4 empty pizza boxes, burger crumbs, 5 cokes, two pieces of cake, 6 pancakes and a hot dog for good measure. Elaine couldn't believe her eyes, Ali was a human blimp. She recalled back to meeting her a year and half ago and her being 135, she was scared to think of now what this heifer weighed. 

Concealing her fantasies Elaine said to Ali.

'Let's get you home honey, we can talk there.’

Once they reached the house Elaine noticed that Ali's zipper in the front was open exposing her leopard panties and a not so small fat roll. Elaine without thinking about it reached down and zipped up her jeans and in the process wet herself. Overcome with grief from earlier Ali didn't even notice what happened. Inside Ali confided in Elaine about what happened with Derek and about her eating and her weight. 

&#8216;I'm only 215ish, yea I'm chubby but I have these massive tits and don't forget about big momma’s ass.’

That brought a laugh through the tears which was good but Elaine didn't want to drop the topic. 

'Well Ali, without Derek let's get you back into shape and prepared for volleyball season. If we get your weight then we will know where you are starting at.’ 

Ali hesitantly agreed as always as she trusted Elaine with everything.

'OK but 215ish that's only a couple of pounds from where I need to be next year.’

Elaine was beginning to notice Ali's goal weight every year seemed to go up and up but she didn't say anything about it.

'Ok let's hop on the scale.’

As Ali hopped up and Elaine instantly climaxed noticeably through her shorts, 273. If it wasn't official before, it was now. Ali was one of the top 10 fattest girls on campus, an uncontrollable glutton. 

Elaine so shocked and wet blurted out.

'Ohhhh, these last couple of weeks must've been tough on your weight, you really don't look that heavy.’ 

She obviously was lying to make her friend feel better but was in utter shock at the heifer this once petite brunette had turned into. Just a couple of weeks ago the crease had formed under her belly but what Elaine saw now was nothing short of impressive. She had to of gained 10 pounds a week after volleyball season. Her stomach actually hung to her pussy, her tits milked out to the side of her stomach, arms fat, thighs gigantic and calves 2 1/2 times the size of Elaine's. Elaine was doing everything in her power not to come on to her but then she saw it, the zipper was the whole way down and Ali couldn't even see it over her top roll. Instead of just the cotton leopard panties she could see the milky white fupa coming through as well. Elaine went to get the zipper and then apologized.

'Sorry hun, your zipper was down.' 

As she went to zip it up the climaxes rumbled over and over, the zipper got stuck in her fat. Her hand was engulfed as she tried to figure it out, her mind wanting to unzip, lift up her belly and finger Ali into a coma but she thought better of it and finally zipped it up. Defeated at this point Ali didn't even seem upset about it.

'Thanks Elaine, better draw up that workout plan for me for Monday. I need to at least be down to 225 before the season.’

Elaine had other plans but would play along for now. She knew Ali couldn't afford new clothes but her dad was rich. She decided to go without Ali and buy her new stuff as a surprise the following week. She bought her new dresses and shirts and also some spanx and jeans. One of the shirts was a button up shirt. 

Once back Elaine surprised Ali with the new clothes.

'I know you are just getting over Derek. Here are the absolute biggest clothes you'll ever wear until we get big momma back in shape.' 

At this point Elaine and Ali both knew she was severely overweight so no hiding it when she spoke. Ali was so excited someone had done something nice for her that she kind of lost herself in the moment.

'Elaine you are the best what would I do without you?! I'm going to try these on right now, what size did you get me?' 

'It's a size 30 just because I want you to be comfortable, I know you are way smaller than that.' 

'Oh yea I'm way under that, probably a 20 but let's see.' 

She then proceeded to take her spandex shorts off and what Elaine saw next was her biggest dream. Of course the belly burgeoned out after being released from the spandex shorts. Additionally Ali was wearing panties that were up around her belly button to contain the fat, but it was spilling out the sides on the bottom anyways. Ali finally realized what she did and quickly apologized and hiked up the jeans. When she did her stomach jiggled for three seconds after. It turns out the jeans fit pretty well, a 28 would've been better but these should do as comfort pants. 

Ali was so excited.

'Let's go out and party!’

Ali then threw on the librarian outfit that Elaine just bought for her as it was her favorite. It was a low cut black skirt and a tight low cut white button up. She threw her hair in a ponytail and wore a pair of black rimmed glasses. She was surprised the size 30 skirt was so tight but figured they ran small. She obviously forgot about the fact that she ran over to the buffet after getting all the new clothes in excitement.

Once the girls made it out they were having a great time. Ali was distracting the guys again by unbuttoning the top button of her shirt and revealing a foot of cleavage. As doing so not realizing her skirt was stretched to the gills and riding higher than it should because of the width of her ass. One of the byproducts of this was the fabric was pulling from both the front and the back. You could see her cellulite covered round ass as well as these giant thick thighs in the front. Elaine was getting excited at what the next couple of weeks may bring but first another stop at the buffet for a late night 'snack'. By the time Ali was halfway through her binge she had unclasped her skirt and every one of the buttons on her shirt was protruding fat. The two small belly rolls from last year had turned into mounds; there was no stopping the gain train this semester.

Ali's next week or two consisted of a new found confidence, partying and of course food. Elaine's workout plan was always getting pushed back and Ali was loving life again. She now required near 20 beers to get drunk and always ended up at the buffet afterwards. In addition to that Ali was going through a hookup phase where she was having one night stands. She needed the orgasms and the guys seemed somewhat into her even though she knew she gained some weight. Most of the guys bent her over and did her doggie style. She didn't mind but they did seem to always grab her ever expanding hips. Elaine always knew when the sex was happening because of all the creeping of the hardwood from Ali's weight. Elaine didn't love this as she was jealous but put up with it because she was seeing Ali continue to blossom. Deep down she knew the reason the guys wanted it doggie was so they didn't have to see that stomach bouncing all over the place. 

Weeks turned into months and Ali was never happier because she never slowed down to see the results of her binging. It took a late night episode with a guy after a night of eating/drinking to realize what she had done.

For some reason the guy wanted to have shower sex with Ali so they hopped in. After drinking a case of beer, 3 XL pizzas and 3 pieces of cake Ali was quite bloated. The guy began to sober up in the shower and realized what he was about to fuck. He was wrapping his arms around her from the back and ran into her pendulums for breast. Not only did they sag to her belly button but her nipples were quadruple the size of normal nipples. He kept going past her tits but he never found the end. At this point he figured I'm just going to go with it....so he started talking dirty to this heifer.

'Ali you got so fat you're a cow now, I can't even reach my arms around you. I bet you want milked like a cow and fucked rough.’

The guy inserted his cock into Ali's wet pussy and started grabbing her tits and trying to milk her. She was in such a drunken food coma she wasn't even upset about it, neither was her orgasming pussy. She got off 3 times as he milked her and finally after 5 minutes he blew his load all over the cow's back. It was a big target area after all.

The next morning Ali knew she should be more ashamed of the incident but she had just put one little too much weight, no big deal. If guys could still get hard she couldn't have been that unattractive. She figured maybe 10 pounds since the talk with Elaine but nothing too crazy. 

Right at the end of the semester Ali went through another incident however. After the past 4 months of binging she was noticeably fatter to everyone but herself. The air conditioning had broken in the sorority and Ali couldn't take the heat anymore. She was literally sweating through her clothes within every 30 minutes so she decided to just wear her bra and panties. Little did she know what was coming next. Some of her teammates who she had fallen out of touch with were cooking downstairs. The aroma came up to Ali's room and she lost herself for a second. She hurried downstairs to see what it was forgetting her appearance.

Jaws were on the floor as Ali made her way to the kitchen. Ali had officially become one of the top 3 fattest girls on campus. To say she poured out of her clothes would be an understatement. Stretch marks littered her body, her areoles were so big they popped out of her 44 GG bra that Elaine had bought. Her stomach actually jiggled in different waves now depending on the roll, she had a slight waddle and also made the floor creek the whole time. One of the teammates just couldn't stay quiet.

'Dammnnnn big momma, you have actually outdone yourself again. We need to change your name to super-sized mommmaa.’

Everyone laughed at and Ali felt embarrassed for like 5 seconds until she didn't care anymore. 

'Yea I put on a couple pounds but nothing camp can't take off. Plus I have more sex than all of you still, people love big momma.’

'There is a lot to love.’

'Yea we hear them floorboards creaking every night!!' 

Everyone laughed again and Ali should've been more embarrassed and then the aroma hit her again. It was pie..... 

'Haha yea just wait until camp when I'm top dog again.’ 

Ali then proceeded to cut herself half the pie. Everyone was in awe and speechless as they watched Ali waddle away. Elaine hearing the commotion made it out to see what was happening and her panties nearly exploded. Ali's calves had rolls, thighs had multiple lines indenting up and down, the right maintaining more girth then the left, her belly was now two separate entities, 3 if you count the upper belly roll. Her fupa was at least 30 pounds of protruding fat, her belly above the waste hung down and swayed at thigh level, and those sweet milk wagons. Lastly but not least was the triple chin and neck girth, she was blimpnelli. She was literally blowing up in front of everyone's eyes and Elaine's wet crouch. Elaine felt bad at what most have gone down so she followed her up to her bed. By the time they walked upstairs the pie was gone and blueberry was smeared all over Ali’s mouth. The walk took 5 minutes because Ali stopped on the way to sit down and rest. Ali was covered in sweat from the assertion, Elaine felt some pity but Ali seemed confident still.

Once in her room Elaine asked what happened and Ali blew off the story. Elaine figured it was a good time to remind Ali that camp was in a couple of months and to take care of herself this summer. 

'Ali you need to do the workout plan and eat right or coach is going to be pissed.’ 

&#8216;I know I know, I've done pretty good lately, these size 30 still fit me.' 

Elaine couldn't dare tell her that she was buying new jeans every week and changing out the old ones and cutting off the tag. Believe it or not at this point Elaine was special ordering them for this burgeoning beauty. 

'Yea you're right, you are probably still under 300 right?' 

'If I gained more than 15 I'd be surprised.’

'Let's weigh you then to set a goal weight loss for by the time you get to camp.’

Ali proudly agreed and stepped on the scale....a big fat E. 

Elaine saw the panic in her eyes and quickly jumped in.

'It's ok it is probably a 300 pound max scale.’

In the back of her head she knew she had seen the box say 350 pound max. Her prize heifer had put on more than 75 pounds in 4 months, it truly was unbelievable. 

Ali distraught finally had enough.

'You know what, let's go out tonight it'll be the last time before we go home for the summer to party.' 

Ali wore one of the dresses Elaine bought her and it was immaculate. Her belly was inches from escaping the bottom of the dress and her tits exploded the front of the dress. Elaine picked up a 30 rack for Ali and had a bottle of liquor for herself.

Ali of course wanted to start at the buffet, and what a show she put on. To Elaine's disbelief it was 3 hours of Ali gorging, 2 bowls of pasta, 3 pizzas, 4 burgers, 2 hot dogs, an entire cake, 7 cokes to wash it down and lastly the newly added wings, 2 dozen.

When Ali stood up the table actually released itself back upwards. Elaine was actually convinced she had surpassed 400 pounds. When Ali walked she put her legs out wide because her thighs rubbed so bad and it gave room for her belly to sway back and forth. That's when Elaine saw it though, her polka dot pink panties actually hung down below the dress. Elaine felt bad for Ali but she quickly realized Ali couldnt even see that far and probably hadn't seen her pussy in 2 months. It just swayed back and forth and Elaine could actually see the milky white fupa slowly start to peak out on the sides. It just swayed at every step. She was going to have to start drinking or she was going to faint.

After 3 hours of partying Ali had killed the entire 30 pack and sweat through half her dress. She was too buzzed or fat to know her fupa hung out all night. She was still trying to flash guys for beer pong but it didn't work as well as before. She also wasn't as good at beer pong because her stomach kept bumping the table so she had to stand farther back. She had finally had enough and said to Elaine let's go get more beer and make a quick stop at the buffet.

Needless to say 3 hours later Ali had just finished off her last piece of cake and was ready to go, until she saw the pies come out. 5 pies later Ali finally committed to go. It took them an hour to walk across the street. Ali's belly completely escaped the dress and she had literally sweated through her dress and panties. Elaine held up traffic so Ali could cross, she did a quick shuffle and her belly quaked. It was almost inconceivable but Ali's entire panties hung out below her dress. Elaine should've been embarrassed to be seen with her but she was so horny. 

When they got back Ali was complaining of chest pains and made Elaine help her up the steps. Once Elaine got her up there she decided to make her move on Ali. 

'Hey Ali, that dress looks a little snug for comfort, let me help you get into these shorts.’

Elaine had to basically pry the dress off and there Ali was again. Elaine was convinced 20 pounds were added just from that night. She truly was super-sized now, literally a human blimp. Elaine then took it one step further.

'I know you are a little buzzed right now so let me help you with your panties and getting changed.’

Elaine reached around from the back and dug her hands into Ali to get under the panties. She pried the panties off and then finally did it. She lifted Ali's massive belly up and went down on her. It was a bit raunchier then she had hoped but she was tired of playing games. To her surprise Ali did not stop her, she pleasured her for 30 seconds before Ali interrupted.

&#8216;Let me lay down my feet are killing me.’

In that moment Elaine looked at what was left of Ali's feet and saw her calf fat actually went down and almost touched the ground. She pushed Ali over and there was a huge thud, and somehow the bed survived it. Elaine went back to work on Ali and her fat was quivering with each orgasm. Finally after 30 minutes Elaine had another idea.

'Let me run downstairs and come back.' 

Elaine ran downstairs and grabbed the dildo she'd been getting herself off to thinking about Ali for the past year. When she returned Ali was lying on her side and her belly was hanging off the bed. Elaine orgasmed on the spot but wanted to fuck the brains out of Ali even more now. Elaine put the dildo on and got behind Ali and started thrusting. She plowed her for 30 minutes all while grabbing Ali's top belly roll. Elaine quit caring after a while and started calling her 'my heifer' and 'my hog'. Ali was in sexual bliss, she actually mustered up the strength to put on the dildo and fuck Elaine. Ali wanted to try it the way Derek and her used to fuck, with her on top.

She mounted Elaine and Elaine couldn't breathe with all of the weight on top of her. Elaine screamed to stop and wanted it doggie. It took 20 seconds but they managed to get her up. After that they went into the doggie position. Ali was fucking Elaine from behind with her tits rested on her back. She decided to turn the tables on Elaine and kept yelling at Elaine.

'You like that you skinny bitch, you like that toothpick. You like my big milk udders, you like how my belly is resting on the bed, you like how I'm the fattest girl on campus, you like how I'm becoming a whale!' 

The orgasms lasted well into the night with neither girl knowing when to stop or what tomorrow may bring.

When the sun finally came up Elaine and Ali actually had a normal conversation. Ali was still attracted to men but Elaine could do everything for her. They agreed to not make more of it then needed as it all was a bit foggy anyways. Elaine did want to have one quick last conversation before they went though.

'Ali what are you going to do about volleyball.’ 

'Well you said it was a 300 pound scale so I was figuring to get down to 250 before camp and I'd be good.’

Elaine deep down knew Ali would never see 250 again but lied.

'Sounds like a plan.’ 

They then gave each other a hug and departed for the summer.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*Parents reaction/Sophmore Summer &#8211; Big to bigger*

When Ali's dad came to get Ali he searched for an hour before he finally realized the whale sitting on the bench was his daughter. He got out and helped with her bags and she thanked him, she was getting close to passing out in this heat. She waddled to the car and the damn car nearly hit the ground when she had finally gotten the strength to make the step up into the seat.

When she got home her mom started crying and told her it was tears of joy. Deep down though she wondered how her daughter became such a butterball of fat. Her chin was gone completely covered by layers of fat. Her cheeks puffed out like a balloon, her upper arms had creases in them, her wrists had mini rolls and were engrossing themselves and her fingers were like sausages. Her breasts literally hung to the sides of her belly and no bra could do anything to stop that. Her belly was exposed under the dress she was sweating through and it appeared to be 3 rolls in her stomach with her fupa having close to 75 pounds. Onto her lower body her right thigh had a huge fat deposit that covered her knee, her left thigh 6 creases of fat and then her calves.....they were 5 times the size of her sister Liz's. Her ankle roll was millimeters from the ground and her feet exploding from the sandals. 

Before her mom could comment Ali broached the subject.

&#8216;Mom I know I packed on a couple but I can get down to 225 with no problem for camp.’

Her mom couldn’t believe what she was hearing.

'225?? How much do you weigh now??' 

'I’m just a bit over 275 now.' 

At this point Liz had to jump in.

&#8216;Sissy your planning to break 4 bills from the looks of it, are you sure about 275?' 

Ali knew she was rounding down but figured 305 wasn't bad. 

&#8216;I mean give or take a couple pounds.’ 

&#8216;You are literally a cow, look at you! You belly sways when you walk, you have multiple chins and you actually waddle!! People wouldn’t even believe me if I told them this is what my daughter has become.'

Ali hearing enough of this wasn't going to be talked to like this. Still in her size 30's she figured 305 wasn't that bad. She worked her way up to the room finally and took a nap. It's going to be a long summer she thought.

After about two weeks those size 30 got pretty tight, Ali didn't worry though, 5 pounds was nothing. She got in her car and went to the mall. As she walked into the food court the smell was too much to overcome. She got the all you can eat Chinese buffet, 12 plates later she was ready to shop. She figured lane Bryant probably had 32's so let's start there. A man started catching up to the shuffling fat cow that actually had the audacity to wear a skirt with a buttoned up top. At first he thought it was some girl nearing immobility from behind as the girl’s calves were nearly scraping the ground. After 10 seconds he caught up to her and passed her and had to see who this whale was. He nearly shit himself when he saw it was Ali. She had general tso's sauce smeared all over face and he was so shocked when she started talking to him just how many of her chins moved. 

'Hey Brian, it’s really good to see you.’

'Oh hey Ali, you too.' he panicked and lied and said the nicest thing he could, 'you look great.’

&#8216;Aww Brian that means a lot, I've put on a couple pounds but I'll lose most of it in volleyball camp this year.’ 

&#8216;Yea I’m sure you will Ali. It was good seeing you, good luck.’

They proceeded to hug and he wasn’t even sure what body part he was hugging she was soft big in all directions. 

When Ali finally got to Lane Bryant she had one of her worst nightmares. Her 3 best friends from high school were there standing at the entrance when Ali tried scurrying past them. Unfortunately for Ali her button shot off her shirt and hit one of the girls. All at once the girls looked over at the hog that was in front of them.

&#8216;Holy shit Ali is that you?! You are fucking huge!!!’ the first girl yelled. 

'OMG we always all wanted to look like you but that was before you turned yourself into a blob!' another one chimed in. 

The last friend was the worst.

'Ali you are truly a spectacle, look at all of you now, this belly has completely separated from your body'. 

Her friend Heather at this point had reached out her hand and touched the underside of Ali's belly and continued.

&#8216;This belly has a mind of its own, look it's hanging out of you leopard panties, quite a few stretch marks too!' 

Ali looked down and the buttons one by one began to give way.

Ali was so embarrassed she ripped away from Heather and tried running away. All the girls laughed at the slowest waddle they’d ever seen as flesh was flying everywhere. Ali made it 10 feet when they all heard the wheezing and she had to stop. 

Heather took three steps and caught back up from behind and slapped Ali's ass.

&#8216;Wooo big momma. I heard about your nickname, you aren't going to be big momma anymore, you are going to immobile momma soon.' 

When Ali turned to slap her she was so slow it was laughable. Heather caught her hand and then slapped the underside of Ali's belly with her other hand and watched as it jiggled for 5 seconds. 

&#8216;That was one for good measure piggy.' 

Before Heather could leave it go she had to get in one last insult.

'Can you imagine this fat ass in a 2 piece now, she might not be able to even get in one. Yea you have big tits and a big ass but you also have the stomach of a sumo wrestler. There is no way you can even have sex at this point.'

Ali flushed everywhere and but finally had built up enough stamina to make it at least 30 feet out of sheer panic. When she was in the women's section she finally composed herself and grabbed some 34's just in case she grew bigger in the last month of summer before camp. It all hit her when she got to the changing room though what she had done to her 135 pound 18 year old self. Ali stated in the mirror and saw the fattest women she'd ever seen. She'd completely forgotten that her shirt wasn't buttoned. Globs of fat covered her chin and neck which was still covered in sauce. It only got worse from there, her tits were so veiny and her areoles hung out. The shirt was completely soaked from her sweating so profusely that she could barely get it off her back. But that wasn't the worst part, her 4xl skirt was completely open except for the button. Unfortunately this is when she noticed just how big her belly was. She had an upper belly, middle belly, huge 3rd jelly belly roll hanging over her skirt and then a fupa hanging out with stretch marks and white milky skin below the skirt. To her horror this skin was exposed from the skirt and everyone could see just how fat she'd become. Her thighs had so many rolls she couldn't count, dimple after dimple, and then her calves were ten times normal size of an adult woman. When she turned in the mirror her ass was halfway up her back it was such a shelf and the back rolls just mounted one another. 

She thought to herself, omg Ali you are only 20 years old and nearly 315 pounds, you need to make some changes. 

Before that though she needed to try on this size 34 pair of jeans. She tried pulling them up over her thigh and barely made it, there was zero percent chance she was getting these over her thighs. Ali peaked out and screamed for the lady to grab the largest pair they had. The lady obliged and brought size 42s.. 

She tried getting the 42's on and they did go over her thighs and over her huge shelf of an ass. But when she tucked the fupa in there was a huge rip and the pants nearly exploded. Ali was obese. She had the lady bring 3 pairs of 5 XL sweats and waddled her fat ass out of there.

After the incident at the mall Ali started walking every day at home. She made it around the block once and then stopped off for a treat at McDonald's. The plan was for just a single cone but it always ended with a pile of greasy wrappers. Ali thought oh I'm walking and only 325 I'll be able to drop to 275 for camp easily.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*Junior Year - Camp/Fall Semester &#8211; No going back*


When the day camp finally arrived Ali was excited to get back to herself and drop weight however she wasn't ready for what was about to happen. 

When she arrived at camp in sweat pants (stained of course) and a wife beater nearly everyone snickered under their breath. When the coach saw her he nearly fainted and this was just the beginning. Right after introductions the annual tests were coming up. First was the vertical and to no one's surprise you couldn't even slide a piece of paper under Ali's vertical, she never lifted off. She heaved and she heaved but only those huge tits and quadruple belly moved...maybe some chins too. Then it was on to the 40 meter dash. Ali actually failed to finish the 40.....the 15 yards she ran rumbled the hardwoods so bad. Her tits and belly were crashing everywhere and her ass jutted up and down inches at a time. After 15 yards she pulled up and started walking. 
'Damnit Ali where am I to play you?’ The coach screamed. 'You can't even move, you have let yourself go! Let's get you on a scale to see if there's a coming back from here.'

She heard other girls start guessing her weight and was appalled as someone suggested 450. 

'Hey guys I may be big but big momma is 325 max.’

The entire team rolled their eyes including Elaine as she wet her panties. 

&#8216;Alright big momma step up on.’ 

The next thing you knew the entire team was laughing as the scale announced, four hundred eighty-four pounds.

Ali wanted to run and hide but she needed this scholarship and had to play out this year. The coach yelled for her to go sit her fat ass down and they'd talk after practice.

Coach was not happy and told her he'd keep her on the team this last year and she could just come to practice to work out and for her own sake try to get under 400 pounds. Completely embarrassed at this point Ali agreed and scurried off as quickly as she could. 

Before she got to her house though she needed to go to the buffet as she had missed it so much since last semester. Even though camp was three blocks away from the buffet Ali called an uber. The driver laughed at her when she told him where but never thought she was serious. When she got in his Nissan was nearly scraping the road with her in the back. She finally pulled up to the buffet and what do you know, Elaine was waiting outside. She saw Ali couldn't thrust herself up so she went over and grabbed both hands and helped her up. 

'How'd you know I'd be here Elaine?'

'Just random chance but glad I am.’ Elaine then fibbed 'Looks like that weight planning I gave you paid off, surprising about the weight but you look great. Must have been all that muscle.’

'Thanks Elaine, I feel 325 so must've really packed on the muscle.’

'Shall we go inside, camp today was such a good workout my appetite is through the roof.’

Elaine almost in shock at this point for Ali's lack of self-control agreed and walked in with her. 4 hours of burgers, pizzas, hot dogs, nuggets, wings, pasta, cake and soda had really bloated Ali up. It didn’t seem to faze Ali one bit though.

&#8216;I can't wait to work this off and then some tomorrow at practice.’ 

'No doubt about it. I missed you.' said Elaine. 'You and that pretty face.’

Ali blushed and loved the compliments. They were far and few between these days. 

&#8216;I miss you too, I’m glad to see to you again. You’re always such a great friend.’

As Ali was saying that she tried to stand on her own but was incapable. Holy fuck thought Elaine, are we that far from her being immobile? Elaine was able to get her up finally on the 3rd try but it took an hour to walk across the street. Ali was a super-sized goddess of fat, rolls and sweat. By the time they got there Ali made it up two steps before quitting. 

'Looks like my legs are too sore from the workout today.’

'That's ok, you can have my room this year until you get back under 400. We’ve got to be extra careful with those knees.’

Ali was so thankful as steps really were a burden for her these days and Elaine was on the ground floor. 

Camp flew by in an instant and Ali and Elaine really hadn't rekindled the last night they had sophomore year because there was no time to party and Elaine was one of the stars of the team. Ali was so proud of herself for working out all practice long throughout though. Her workouts had changed quite considerably since she was a freshman. Her workout now mainly consisted of walking around the volleyball court twice and doing 20 bicep curls. She figured she had to of lost weight as she was only hitting up the buffet 3 times a day versus 4 and her sweats still fit. The problem these days was that her sweat pants hid a lot more than her last outfits. 

Once the semester started the volleyball season went quick and thank God. They special ordered her a volleyball suit and she was a spectacle in it. Even though she figured she was down to 450 pounds she literally exploded out of every side of it. There was no chance she would see the court but they all had to be in uniform. Ali heard some mean things at games but brushed them off due to her losing weight currently. 

By the final game of the year in mid-November Ali's outfit was bursting at its seams. Luckily there were no incidents but it was clear to everyone but Ali she hadn't lost weight. She was growing exponentially at this point as she literally had no metabolism any longer.

With the season in the books Ali was looking forward to partying soon but had to go back to home for thanksgiving first.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*Thanksgiving Dinner &#8211; Stuffed Turkey*


When Ali walked in the door there was no stopping the comments coming her way. She was just so big now no one could believe it. 

'Sissy you are a biggggg girl now, did you stop eating the first semester?' 

Her mom was not as jovial and thought of a plan to make this stop.

'I've had enough Ali, you want to eat everything fine, we are going to stuff your face until you are blue at Thanksgiving dinner.’

&#8216;Mom! That's not necessary, I've lost weight first semester!' 

Her mom almost freaked out more but decided she was in such denial that she had to go through with it.

&#8216;It’s already been decided Ali, this is the last resort.’

Thanksgiving dinner came and it was a spectacle. Ali had no plans to play along but her will power was overcome by the aroma. Ali herself ate 2 15 pound turkeys filled with stuffing, 5 pounds of cranberries, 10 pounds of potatoes and 3 cherry pies that were smeared on her fingers and face. She was too hungry to even wait to use a fork. After all of that Ali actually had the audacity to ask for more. At that point in time her mom actually responded realizing defeat.

'You ate it all honey, every last single bite'. 

At this time she realized she stuffed herself for over 3 hours as her parents and sister watched. Ali had no remorse only anger at her mom 

'Well I guess I'll walk over to McDonald's and get my ice cream.’

Two hours later and 10 Big Macs and 4 cones later she was content. Two employees had to help her to her feet and two hours later she finally made it back home. Clearly incapable of climbing the steps she passed out on the couch with a box of twinkles next to her.

When her dad woke up the next day and saw the human inflating blimp on the couch even he was disgusted. Lying on her side her face was triple the size of Liz's, his daughters belly had become untucked from the sweat pants and actually dangled off the couch. The top portion only mildly off but the bottom of his daughters belly took up the entire couch and hung off and went halfway down the side of the couch. How could she go from 135 to literally a beached whale and a puddle of fat? When he was looking in disgust Liz came down and saw the blob on the couch. Liz wasted no time going over and hiking up the sweats to cover the stretchmark covered gut of her sister. The problem was, too much belly not enough fabric. After 30 seconds she gave up and let her sit there ballooning outwards.

When Ali woke up she swung her bigger right thigh up and off her other leg. It took seven heaves but she finally managed to do it and was in a sitting position now. Unfortunately for her she still had to stand. Liz got tired after the 10th try and finally went and helped her. After the 4th try together she was standing. What a site she was. Liz took her sweats and reconfigured to cover as much as possible and Ali was oblivious to it all, after all her stomach was rumbling. 

'I'm heading out for a bit, I'll be back later.’

Her dad and sister watched her waddle her obese ass to McDonald's, the next thing they knew she was back six hours later with more stains and more strained clothing. Ali was ready to go back to campus as she had enough and figured to get back early but first Liz wanted to break the big news. 

'Ali I just wanted to let you know that I'm getting married this summer. It all happened so quick but we were just meant for each other. I really want you to be in the wedding!’ 

Ali forgot for a moment how big she was and tried jumping in celebration. Unsurprisingly she had actually gotten so big that only her arms moved when she heaved upwards.

&#8216;Congratulations Liz I’m so excited for you. Of course I’ll be in the wedding.'

&#8216;Yayyy sissy that makes me so happy! I did want to mention one thing though before you go. We just met with the people making the dresses and we asked about a weight limit. They said that as long as they were under 500 pounds then they should be good. I know you’re not 500 pounds but I know how you get at college, just be careful.’

&#8216;While I appreciate the concern Liz I think I’ll be fine. I have a goal weight of 400 and figured I’ll be there in no time.’ 

After finishing up the conversation Ali said her goodbyes and then began their journey up to school. Her dad was then forced to stop at 3 McDonald’s on the way up and had to drop her off at the buffet when back on campus. What a great start he thought to himself. 

Little did he know this literally was just the start for Ali. The buffet would be her domain for the next 14 hours. She ate so much and couldn't stand after getting there that night that she had no other option but to fall asleep there. She fell asleep sitting straight up with pie smeared all over her face. When she woke at 7 am she started right back at it. Finally by the time Elaine came there in the morning she maxed on the spot...twice.

'Ali you missed class this morning, what happened?’

'Oh I lost track of time, did you take good notes?'

'Yea I got your back, I was wondering where you were last night, thought maybe you hadn't come back yet.' 

Ali lied in embarrassment.

'Yea I just got in this morning'.

Elaine could see the damage Ali had done at the buffet. Ali's face looked fuller since the last she saw her and her face was jiggling at every word....my god thought Elaine, she literally can't control her appetite any longer. Elaine couldn't control her orgasms either however, they went hand and hand.

'I've been doing good lately, this same pair of sweats still fit me, I may be down to 450!' 

'Yea you look great Ali, almost at playing weight.’

It was sarcastic but Ali thought it was probably true.

Before Ali had to ask Elaine offered to help her up. Elaine had no idea what she was about to see. As Ali stood her belly just kept going and going and going. By the time she was completely erect Ali's belly hung past her knees. Elaine erupted in an orgasm.

'Holy shit Ali!' 

'What, what's wrong?' 

Elaine recovered quickly.

'Oh it just looks like you may really be 450.’

The conversation quickly changed and the walk over was underway. Two hours later and a soaked shirt later Ali had arrived at her room. She had her dad put the bed on the floor as it was hard to heave her legs up that high. She slowly sat down and didn't end up getting back up until tomorrow, luckily for her the fridge was next to the bed.

Ali managed to get through the next couple of weeks and in to winter break. She had enough of being at home so figured why not stay at the volleyball dorm until next semester after all she didn’t hear her family complain and the buffet was right across the road. What a change one month could do though……


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*Junior Year/Spring Semester &#8211; A hog in bloom*


The first week back to school proved be the wildest ride of Ali's life. After Ali went to the buffet at 7 AM and stopped back before her class at noon, she called and uber to take her to class. When Ali got to class she saw an ice cream vendor outside and got two cones to go. By the time she got to the room it was 12:15 and her back was drenched in sweat. There was a new addition she had no idea about. Above her shelf ass these rolls actually started forming and rolling over one on top the other. From the back of her she looked like a mountain of a woman. As she entered the class unfortunately no seats were available in the front row. She figured no problem at 450 she could get up the stairs easily enough.

Boy was she wrong, after 5 minutes of trying to get her foot over the step she finally managed to do it, but something clipped the steps and Ali came crashing down. The guy in the second seat saw it all go down. Her belly actually had clipped the step and not her foot. But the fabric of the sweats caught on the steps and tore a solid 3 foot hole.

Ali was helpless, she laid there covered in sweat in a pool of her own fat. Her fat cheeks and mouth covered in vanilla ice cream and her ass overcome by ass sweat. Ali in panic went to heave her thigh to turn over and managed to finally do so on the 3rd try. Unfortunately there was no turning back from there for Ali, she had exhausted all her energy and to her dismay her white stomach burgeoned right in front of her eyes in all directions. The sweats had given way and there were just rolls everywhere from her thighs and stomach. Luckily the 50 RR bra had held the mammoths in but her leopard panties were on full display.

Some girl at the back of the classroom chirped in once she saw what happened.
&#8216;Is that Ali Spinelli??? Holy fuck she ate 5 of herselfs.'
Laughter erupted and more people said things like:
&#8216;Blimp' 'Whale' and the worst of all 'Jabba the Ali.’
By the time it was all said and done 3 security officers had helped her to her feet and they had managed to wrap a king size bed sheet around her. Ali literally swayed on one foot then the other shuffling her feet until she got to the exit. Once outside the classroom she made the officers let her sit down as she was wheezing so badly. After 30 minutes she had the energy to stand again and managed to waddle her ass out of the building. Ali immediately called an uber and it dropped her off at the buffet of course. Ali immediately started eating her feelings all day long. Finally when Elaine hadn't seen her all day she went to check the buffet. 

When she got there she saw a girl sitting surrounded by empty plates. Elaine greeted her nicely and started talking to her. Ali explained what happened and Elaine consoled her for over 5 hours. Ali was down to her last pair of 5 XL sweats and when they finally went to leave Elaine saw why. Another milestone....when Elaine went to help her up she looked down at the hog that was Ali and saw that she was as wide as she was tall. Ali was the biggest hog of them all, an uncontrollable blimp of a woman. Elaine couldn't even budge her, it took 3 of the buffet worker to get her up. Before she even stood up she started sweating profusely.
'I'm not sure why it's so hard to stand for me at 450ish, must have worked way too hard in volleyball season.’
Elaine was bewildered, this blimp actually thought she was in the 4's. At this point in time Elaine wanted to take an inventory of Ali. She started with the feet and saw they were nearly a half foot wide with her last three toes pure blubber. Next in line was Ali's belly. What more could you say, it was inches from the ground and resting on her shins. As it took Ali 5 minutes to shuffle 20 feet Elaine had time to circle around and check out the backside. Her calves rested on one another and rolled down to touch on the floor. Her left thigh was in to 10 creases and was jutting out from her body because her right thigh was so massive. Her ass was at least 4 feet wide and you could see where the crease had started for her belly. The crease itself must have been 7 feet it was crazy. When Elaine had gotten back to the front of her she really saw the full affect of the blubber cover bellied. It was literally swinging like a pendulum back and forth as she walked. Elaine looked hard enough and saw two separate fupa rolls and then the top belly ripped into four rolls by the sweats that were obviously too tight. Her white t-shirt covered in mustard and ketchup had already been soaked through from her sweating like the pig that she was. Every step it seemed she wheezed and huffed more and more. The sweat was rolling off her forehead to the second item of hers that were pendulums, her breasts. Ali actually wasn’t wearing a bra so it was quite a site seeing tits hanging off the sides of her gargantuan stomach. But that's not what got Elaine's attention, that would've been the dinner plates for nipples that could see through the shirt. Her tits were so massive they propped up her arms that had 4 times creased over. Her fingers covered in sauce looked like they may be immobile within months. Her neck/shoulders all morphed into one to hold up that blubbering face. Every time Ali talked her jowls jiggled and quaked. The amount of sweat coming from her forehead was immense. Elaine finally had to say something.
'Ali I love you but maybe we need to get you to 400 pounds here, your body doesn't seem like it's holding up at 450.’

'I bet I'm under 450, I just overdid my workouts.'

Elaine just shook her head, in 45 minutes they had finally just made it to the stairs of the exit. That's when shit started to go down. When Ali hit the steps a rip started going in her panties, the drop of a half foot caused her belly to drop downwards. Ali had no worries in the world as she hadn’t seen how low her belly was hanging but Elaine did. At the second step the 5 XL panties gave in and all of the sudden Elaine heard a plop. When she looked back to her shock Ali's belly was dragging on the ground. Even more shockingly Ali didn't even notice. The walk continued for an hour and half and Elaine orgasmed close to ten times. She couldn't bring herself to tell Ali but her belly drug across the whole road, her sweats had a 4 foot hole in them exposing the double fupa that had hundreds of stretch marks. She also noticed the band of the sweats had started to go too but thought they'd make it back to the house in time. When they made it to the door which luckily had a ramp they opened their door to a sorority house party. 

Ali thought nothing of it but a guy actually witnessed her come through the door and fainted. The girls could only be sarcastic at this point, and someone yelled out.

&#8216;Looking good Ali!' 

&#8216;Big mommas gonna tonight looking like that.’ 

Elaine got the jokes but Ali did not. Ali screamed back 

'Under 450 bitches, get my pretty dress out tonight!'

She had said it like it was something to be proud of. 

By the time Ali got to her room her ass was covered in sweat and the band was holding on for dear life. Elaine stepped in and got the pants off before Ali noticed they were shredded. The panties were toast and her belly literally just plopped on the floor. Elaine quickly said why don't you rest and on queue Ali threw herself on her bed feeling great about herself. The bed preceded to indent to a level never seen before. 

&#8216;Elaine I’ll owe you big time if you go buy me a dress for tonight, I want to party like the old days.'

Elaine obliged and it proved to be a wise decision.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

*A Night to Remember &#8211; Ali’s belly hits rock bottom*

Elaine couldn't resist, she bought a 5 XL dress on purpose knowing her prize hog had to be at least an 7 XL. Ali literally heaved herself over 20 times to get up to get dressed all while complaining about overworking during volleyball the entire time. Once upright she asked Elaine for her help getting dressed because she didn't want to start sweating yet. Elaine had already orgasmed but came again when she was upright. She went and got the panties she just bought for her (3 XL she thought sheepishly). Ali was pleasantly surprised by this and they were sexy pink satin panties. After 5 minutes of wiggling they managed to pick Ali's belly off the ground. Now to the dress....it hugged every inch of Ali and it didn't even come close to covering up the belly. Elaine didn't care at this point Ali was a blob and nothing could cover this whale, orgasm 3. 

They did the same thing as every party night except for Ali's indulgence was even more legendary. She crushed the buffet and then drank 37 beers. Ali tried playing beer pong but she didn't have strength in her arms to throw the ball back. She ended up on the couch where the pink satin panties laid on the ground. After finally having her fill and couple slices of pie her stomach was rumbling. She asked Elaine to call them an uber and she obliged. After two members of the football team helped her to her feet she finally made it to the uber in 45 minutes. The uber driver was pissed and couldn't believe what he saw. No one else could either as minutes later Ali was too fat for the car. She tried everything but finally cussed out the driver for having a POS foreign car. Meanwhile he was driving a roomy Chevy Malibu.

After one hour of speed walking for Ali they made it to the buffet at 11. They were just there from 8-2 and 5-8 but Ali was starving from working out so much.

By the time Ali was ready at 3:30 AM she was covered in sweat and chocolate. Ali couldn't stop eating ice cream but her arms were so tired she kept pouring it all over herself. She looked like a pig that just rolled around in mud. By some act of God Ali managed to thrust up on her first try by some act of God, Elaine was very thankful. The problem was though that the panties never stood a chance. The belly plopped to the ground and reverberated her belly for seconds. Ali actually though she felt something this time but thought it was must have been something else. By the time she got to the steps her belly was rubbed raw and Ali finally said something again 

'Elaine are you sure my stomach isn't rubbing my thigh? It's tingling.’

Elaine managed to muster up another lie for her friend.

'No you're good girl, must have been that last bite of ice cream!' 

'Hahaha yea but I deserved that for working out so hard and getting under 450!' 

At this point Elaine turned around to do a double take of Ali to guess just how much she weighed but what she saw gave her best Ali orgasm....Ali's stomach was touching the first step, and hanging down and touching the second step as well. Elaine at this point wondered if Ali had turned into one of the top 5 fattest women in the U.S. Elaine was so wet but was terrified when she looked in the window and saw half the volleyball team in shock and horror of this human blimp crossing the road. 

It got worse before it got better. Ali actually got a cramp in her stomach on the road and fell down on her side. Elaine panicked and tried helping her up but when she did she thought she tried moving an immobile object. Ali so buzzed and full just wanted to be in her bed.

&#8216;Just roll me home! 435 pounds can't be that bad!' 

Elaine agreed and started rolling her friend home. Unfortunately they only made it 5 feet in 20 minutes because Ali's legs kept getting stuck on themselves and her belly only flipped over once. Luckily for Elaine the volleyball girls had actually started to feel pity and came to help roll Ali home. With 5 of them they managed to get her home in 15 minutes and standing in another 10. 

Once in the door there was orgasm number 6 for Elaine, Ali actually turned sideways to fit through the door and she still needed Elaine to jam her belly in to clear the door.

Once in their bedroom Elaine wanted to finish off the night properly. She knew Ali was buzzed up so would go along with anything. 

'I know your body is sore from all the workouts but you are covered in ice cream and grass from the rolling, we should get you in the shower.’

Ali agreed as she had realized she had sweat through her dress as usual. Elaine went to take it off and it was orgasm number 7.....Ali burped and her dress exploded. Her tits were pushed so far to the side they just swayed back and forth in between her armpits. 

&#8216;Might be back to 440 after tonight, I just couldn't stop myself!’

'440 sounds about right hun, you look great.’

&#8216;Thanks it feels good to be back close to my goal volleyball weight.’

Elaine held back comment and started getting Ali in the shower.

She scrubbed everything for Ali and especially her belly because of Ali’s request.

&#8216;Do you mind getting my lower belly, my back is sore from all that walking and these huge tits.' 

Ali literally took up the whole tub as Elaine just stood on the outside cleaning. Once they were done showering Ali got out and walked out and grabbed a towel. The towel looked like a hand towel for her. 

At this point Elaine decided it was time for another surprise. 

&#8216;Ali I got a surprise for you, I grabbed the scale from the volleyball room to weigh you to celebrate how good you've done.’

'Well I'd love to do it tomorrow morning when I'm not full but this was a great night so what the heck.'

Elaine purposely put the scale on the far side of the room to watch that fat shelf ass walk across the room and also one other reason. Luckily Ali was buzzed up when she stepped up on the scale. 

&#8216;Six hundred and seventy-three pounds.’

Elaine quickly orgasmed for a 7th time. 

&#8216;What the FUCK.’

'I think it might be an error hold on, take a step back.’ 

At this time Elaine got on her hands and knees and lifted Ali's belly with all her might and plopped it on the scale as well. After almost falling forward her ass reverberated along the 7 ½ foot crease long belly. 

&#8216;What was that?' 

'Oh nothing, just rearranging the scale.' 

Elaine then looked down again and she knew Ali would be immobile sooner than later. 

&#8216;Seven hundred forty-nine pounds.’

'Awwww now that sounds about right my friend. It turns out you've been a very bad girl, a very fat, huge bad girl. You haven't lost any weight but you've blown up like the Michelin man. 

Ali began to get a bit nervous

&#8216;Everyone has been saying I'm getting close to my playing weight!!??' 

&#8216;You are nearing your playing weight, your fat ass belongs on the bench. You know that feeling from the last ice cream you had? Well that was actually your belly rubbing on something, but instead of your thighs, it has been dragging on the ground because no panties can hold it up off the ground.' 

Ali felt slightly betrayed.

&#8216;You said I looked good!' 

'I think you look better than ever Ali and I'm hoping to continue to improve you'. 

'Elaine what are you saying'. 

'I bought ten pizzas from the buffet earlier and they are sitting over here. I want you to drag yourself, literally drag your belly across the floor and come to me.’

Ali was shocked and wasn't going to do it, but then Elaine opened the pizza box.

&#8216;Come on piggy I know you want some.’

Ali was completely helpless and betrayed by her stomach and began dragging her stomach and the rest of her body across the room. There was so much swaying and creaking. By the time she got over to Elaine she was covered in sweat and huffing and puffing like a super-sized goddess. Elaine took a piece and fed it to Ali.

&#8216;Here my human blimp, this should help.’

Ali could barely breath but she housed piece after piece and noticed she was actually aroused as well. Finally after the 6th piece Elaine tipped her like the cow that she was right on to the bed. The other girls must've thought it was thunder but Ali went down helpless in a pool of her own fat. 

&#8216;Well in case you still cared, those last pieces probably put you into the 750 range.’

Before Elaine went in for the kill she looked down and saw the blob of a woman Ali had become.

'You couldn't just stop at a 500 pound gain, you had to hit a 600 pound gain! Do you actually remember being a 135 volleyball star? Look at you know!

Elaine then proceeded to describe Ali out loud.

&#8216;As you lay there your stomach goes from one end of the bed to the other and actually hangs down resting on the floor. Your tits are big but veined and your nipples are a 1 1/2 feet wide. Your chin is actually resting on the bed and your legs look like a maze with all the creases in there. Those thighs of yours actually weigh more than me alone.’

&#8216;Your calves actually measure 60 inches in diameter and your ass hasn't stopped sweating in months. Believe it or not, your stomach not only rested on one step, it tumbled down to the second step below, you are a true specimen.’

Elaine was not nearly finished with her prize hog though. First she ate out Ali and fingered her belly button all at the same time. That was not nearly satisfactory enough though. She then managed to wrap six belts together and make it into the world’s largest strap on. It took her a couple of minutes to get it around Ali but she finally was able to mount it on the top belly roll. Ali had no care in the world as she had gone back to the pizza that was left behind. 

Elaine mounted this mountain of flesh and inserted the dildo in to her own vagina. She then proceeded to ride her hog into sexual bliss. Elaine's right hand grabbed Ali's two foot wide nipple and the left hand grabbed the underside of Ali belly crease. Throughout the thrusting Ali was quaking everywhere on her upper body. The top belly roll had rolled it's flesh into the dildo so it was moving in humongous waves. The left tit was overhanging the belly roll sitting halfway up Elaine's chest so it was breast to breast. Elaine's 34B were ramming Ali's uncontainable pendulums. The thing that probably jiggled the most was Ali's chins. The bottom chin was nearly touching her chest and her other two chins which also sagged considerably were literally quivering. Ali sat unfazed mowing down slices of pizza.

'Eat my prize heifer eat, I'll keep riding you like the hog that you are.'

At this time Elaine was doing more bouncing on the dildo then anything. Elaine’s firm curvy volleyball ass just kept slamming down onto Ali’s uncontainable belly. Ali’s belly sinking in a good bit with each bounce and it was actually causing her belly hanging on the floor to flop around as well. 

After a minute of this Ali was already sweating profusely and that made the sex even better. Unfortunately 5 minutes in Ali already couldn't breathe from too much exertion.

&#8216;Elaine I need you to stop for now, I can barely breathe and it’s hard for me to eat while you are doing that.’

Elaine couldn’t be mad, she knew the glutton that she had created. Luckily for her vagina and Ali’s needs she had a solution. At this time she went to the fridge and grabbed the three blueberry pies that were sitting in there. Without hesitation she mashed the one on Ali’s face. She then proceeded to mount Ali’s face with her vagina. 

Elaine didn’t know how long it lasted but all she knew was that Ali munched on her muff and ate the entire blueberry pie. Occasionally stopping to take a breath but otherwise never stopped tounging her vagina or the rim of the pie dish trying to get every last morsel. They did this for one more of the pies before Elaine passed out in a sexual bliss. 

When the light finally shone in the new morning Elaine quickly arose and got to her feet. At this point in time she was a bit frightened at just how far she had taken it. However her fears were quickly put to rest as she looked down and saw Ali covered in blueberry pie and pizza crumbs. She quickly realized that after she passed out Ali just couldn’t help stuffing her face more. Needless to say there was no more pizza and the last blueberry pie had found a new home, a home where lots of things found themselves, Ali’s belly.


----------



## supadupa (Aug 26, 2016)

I wasn't planning on being done with the story yet as I had two more parts I'd like to add but didn't have time to finish as of yet. Hoping to continue at some point.

Also does anyone know how I can change the title of the thread to include tags to give readers a better idea what the story is about?


----------



## AndyF150 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bravo! Please keep this going! Your imagery is spot on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 2, 2016)

supadupa said:


> I wasn't planning on being done with the story yet as I had two more parts I'd like to add but didn't have time to finish as of yet. Hoping to continue at some point.
> 
> Also does anyone know how I can change the title of the thread to include tags to give readers a better idea what the story is about?



There might be an edit button for the post? I'm not sure because there have been some changes in terms of editing recently. 

If you tell me what tags you want putting in the title, however, I can do that for you, no problem.


----------



## karenjenk (May 28, 2018)

This was the most amazingthing i have read ina w hile. wow.


----------



## Randumbz (Jul 21, 2018)

Holy shit, that was hot


----------

